# فيديو ... يتكلم عن اهمية السلامة في العمل



## يا الغالي (16 سبتمبر 2011)

فيديو يتكلم عن اهمية السلامة في العمل
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTcUEu5XHC8


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور على الفيديو


----------



## يا الغالي (9 يونيو 2017)

مهم في فهم اهمية السلامة بيئات العمل


----------

